# Densest Skylines?



## dars-dm

I wonder what skylines are the densiest by the number of highrises/skyscrapers/supertalls per sq. km?


----------



## wino

I was wondering too!

But I bet NYC.


----------



## Pals_RGB

Definitely Hongkong with over 2800 100m+ buildings.


----------



## Faisal Shourov

Nothing beats Dhaka...in some places there's not even 6 feet gap between two buildings


----------



## KillerZavatar

for dense skylines with actually tall buildings (let's say supertalls) and not just highrises i would say Moscow, Dubai Marina and maybe Guangzhou Zhujiang New City are prime candidates.

In the future Mumbai and Shenzhen will join that


----------



## tigalion

Hong Kong? 

1,054 sq km
294 skyscrapers above 150m and 2,354 buildings above 100m.

While New York has 
784 sq km
227 skyscrapers above 150m and only 794 buildings above 100m.

List of cities with the most skyscrapers


----------



## Hed_Kandi

dars-dm said:


> I wonder what skylines are the densiest by the number of highrises/skyscrapers/supertalls per sq. km?


----------



## Yellow Fever

HK and NY, the others can bite the dust.


----------



## JuanPaulo

Not quite "just" New York and Hong Kong. When it comes to density, there are other cities that put up a good fight: Tokyo, Osaka, Sao Paulo, Buenos Aires, Shanghai, etc.


----------



## QuantumX

Densiest, huh? How cute! Let's see what I can come up with for densiness! There are some pretty unbelievable photos of midtown Manhattan on some of the other threads, but I don't have time to dig them up right now. Some of the aerials from behind midtown show it to be pretty massive. :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever

JuanPaulo said:


> Not quite "just" New York and Hong Kong. When it comes to density, there are other cities that put up a good fight: Tokyo, Osaka, Sao Paulo, Buenos Aires, Shanghai, etc.


The title is only about the density of skylines tho.


----------



## 009

Faisal Shourov said:


> Nothing beats Dhaka...in some places there's not even 6 feet gap between two buildings


This ridiculous line, followed by the accompanying photos leads to one of two conclusions: 1. you have never been outside of Dhaka, don't understand units of measurement, and haven't seen pictures of other cities with a real skyline in your life.
2. You're a troll


The answer to the question is obviously Hong Kong, followed by New York


----------



## Faisal Shourov

009 said:


> This ridiculous line, followed by the accompanying photos leads to one of two conclusions: 1. you have never been outside of Dhaka, don't understand units of measurement, and haven't seen pictures of other cities with a real skyline in your life.
> 2. You're a troll
> 
> 
> The answer to the question is obviously Hong Kong, followed by New York


The criteria has been explicitly stated by the person who created this thread. 
I'm quoting his statement below. Dhaka fall under the highrise category.



dars-dm said:


> I wonder what skylines are the densiest by the number of *highrises*/skyscrapers/supertalls per sq. km?


I live in Toronto right now and I have visited New York, London, Singapore and Dubai for your information. Dhaka has the highest density of buildings than any other city on this planet if highrise buildings are considered. I suggest you study a little more about Dhaka before making imbecile comments


----------



## Yellow Fever

Faisal Shourov said:


> Dhaka has the highest density of buildings than any other city on this planet if highrise buildings are considered.


 please provide reliable source to support your claim.


----------



## isaidso

A lot will depend on what criteria one uses. Does one use 150m+, 100m+, or 50m+ buildings and what catchment area?


----------



## Yellow Fever

If you can't, Id consider you are trolling.


----------



## Faisal Shourov

Yellow Fever said:


> please provide reliable source to support your claim.


I'm sorry because statistical data for buildings is currently unavailable in my country (which is what you can expect from a poor developing nation). While I lived in Dhaka it was absolutely shocking experience for me because you could touch the wall of your neighbouring building if you put your hand out. 

And as an example, this is what typical highrise skylines of Dhaka look like (there are several of them, scattered throughout the city but close to each other).

Banani area

216612_555791464460376_1496211272_n by Faisal Shourov, on Flickr

Panthapath Area 

Night Dhaka by Minhaz Nizami, on Flickr

Rajarbagh Area

Capital of Bangladesh : city of Lights and mystery ... by Fayek Tasneem Khan, on Flickr

Green Road Area









Kawran Bazar Area

559267_555437381162451_479551897_n by Faisal Shourov, on Flickr

Kakrail Area

429558_555437697829086_1084023531_n by Faisal Shourov, on Flickr

Shantinagar area

5130563543_b88b883f4b_z by Faisal Shourov, on Flickr


This article from Forbes might be somewhat relevant

http://www.forbes.com/pictures/edgl45fdlj/no-1-dhaka-bangladesh/


----------



## tikiturf

Paris has a small but really dense skyline:


La Défense Skyline par -pieton-, sur Flickr


Paris La Défense par -pieton-, sur Flickr


Paris & La Défense par A.G. Photographe, sur Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

@ Faisal Shourov, after seeing your photos I have to admit your city is dense, but most of those "high rises" are low rises in the western standard. Also, next time try to avoid using the phrase such as "x city is better than any other city in the world" cus it would bring you lots of enemies.


----------



## the spliff fairy

tigalion said:


> Hong Kong?
> 
> 1,054 sq km
> 294 skyscrapers above 150m and 2,354 buildings above 100m.
> 
> While New York has
> 784 sq km
> 227 skyscrapers above 150m and only 794 buildings above 100m.
> 
> List of cities with the most skyscrapers


Hong Kong is mostly open countryside, forest and mountains. Urban areas only account for 273 sq km.

In other words, Hong Kong:

1.07 skyscrapers per sq km and 8.6 buildings above 100m per sq km.

While New York has

0.3 skyscrapers per sq km and 1.01 buildings above 100m per sq km.

Hong Kong is 3x denser in skyscrapers and 8.5x denser in highrises.


----------



## Hey_Hey

the spliff fairy said:


> Hong Kong is mostly open countryside, forest and mountains. Urban areas only account for 273 sq km.
> 
> In other words, Hong Kong:
> 
> 1.07 skyscrapers per sq km and 8.6 buildings above 100m per sq km.
> 
> While New York has
> 
> 0.3 skyscrapers per sq km and 1.01 buildings above 100m per sq km.
> 
> Hong Kong is 3x denser in skyscrapers and 8.5x denser in highrises.


To be fair, I think you'd just want to include just Manhattan then since that is the "skyline" people talk about. It has 59 sq km, but I'm not sure how many buildings. Including Queens and Staten Island definitely skews the data.


----------



## 009

Faisal Shourov said:


> The criteria has been explicitly stated by the person who created this thread.
> I'm quoting his statement below. Dhaka fall under the highrise category.
> 
> I live in Toronto right now and I have visited New York, London, Singapore and Dubai for your information. Dhaka has the highest density of buildings than any other city on this planet if highrise buildings are considered. I suggest you study a little more about Dhaka before making imbecile comments




:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: Dhaka

It looks like suburban sprawl compared to Hong Kong


----------



## wino

How about Sao Paolo?
IT definitely has bragging rights when it come to density.


We are not talking about height here, aren't we?


----------



## 009

wino said:


> How about Sao Paolo?
> IT definitely has bragging rights when it come to density.
> 
> 
> We are not talking about height here, aren't we?


if we aren't talking about height, certainly the favelas are at the top of the list


----------



## Julio_vr

009 said:


> if we aren't talking about height, certainly the favelas are at the top of the list


stupid comment!!


SÃO PAULO






1-









2-









3-









4-









5-


----------



## Mike____

Nothing beats New York and Hong Kong


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Hey_Hey said:


> To be fair, I think you'd just want to include just Manhattan then since that is the "skyline" people talk about. It has 59 sq km, but I'm not sure how many buildings. Including Queens and Staten Island definitely skews the data.


In that case, one might include only Hong Kong's Island northern coast and Kowloon peninsula. 




009 said:


> if we aren't talking about height, certainly the favelas are at the top of the list


Go away, troll.


----------



## Julio_vr

*SÃO PAULO*

1-









2-









3-

















4-


----------



## 009

time to separate the men from the boys...


Hong Kong Panoramic View by Free for Commercial Use, on Flickr


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

009 said:


> time to separate the men from the boys...


uke:


----------



## Paullascs

density of São Paulo


São Paulo nas Alturas por Diógenes Araújo, no Flickr


Sao Paulo por Alicia Nijdam-Jones, no Flickr


São Paulo por david.bank (www.david-bank.com), no Flickr


sao paulo skyline por Fernando Stankuns, no Flickr


São Paulo - SP - Brasil por betinho_had, no Flickr


----------



## 009

Paullascs said:


> density of São Paulo



that's more like mid-rise sprawl


----------



## Paullascs

Density of Hong Kong


A Place Where Everyone is Your Neighbor. . . por TIA International Photography, no Flickr


Growing Crystals of Hong Kong por Sprengben [why not get a friend], no Flickr


"A Tale of Two Skylines" por TIA International Photography, no Flickr


----------



## Paullascs

density of New York


Downtown view from Empire State Building por Dirk De B!, no Flickr


New York City Skyline por rudybrian, no Flickr


MANHATTAN THROUGH THE EYE OF A FISH / View from Empire State Building - ESB Observatory, Manhattan NYC - 12/22/10 por asterix611, no Flickr


----------



## 009

Paullascs said:


> Density of Hong Kong
> 
> 
> A Place Where Everyone is Your Neighbor. . . por TIA International Photography, no Flickr
> 
> 
> Growing Crystals of Hong Kong por Sprengben [why not get a friend], no Flickr
> 
> 
> "A Tale of Two Skylines" por TIA International Photography, no Flickr


awesome density


----------



## Paullascs

density of Tokio


Tokio Skyline por Sami Niemelä, no Flickr


Tokio skyline por [_bimmer_], no Flickr


Japan 2009 Tokio Skyline por KikiBeat, no Flickr


----------



## Paullascs

density of Buenos Aires


Buenos Aires Skyline in Color | 111109-2-jikatu por jikatu, no Flickr


Buenos Aires skylines por scott.baldwin, no Flickr


Buenos Aires Skyline por nancymrodriguez, no Flickr


----------



## lakegz

Hong Kong has more of those really skinny towers while New York has fewer but much more massive buildings in it's skyline.


----------



## Faisal Shourov

Yellow Fever said:


> @ Faisal Shourov, after seeing your photos I have to admit your city is dense, but most of those "high rises" are low rises in the western standard. Also, next time try to avoid using the phrase such as "x city is better than any other city in the world" cus it would bring you lots of enemies.


The height requirement for skylines was not specifically stated by the creator of this thread, that's why I mentioned Dhaka. This is not a skyline discussion thread, only about density. In Dhaka buildings taller than 13 storied ar considered highrise. New York and Hong Kong are on a different league, so I don't understand what made you think I was trying to make a comparison between cities.

If you think I have made a mistake here by commenting, you may delete all of my posts on this thread. I don't intend to troll or disrespect


----------



## teresabaixue

Mike____ said:


> Nothing beats New York and Hong Kong


Chongqing 


little universe said:


> By *MOMU* from gaoloumi.com[/URL]





Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> [/URL]
> Chongqing city[/URL] by wind319415[/URL], on Flickr





little universe said:


> By *MOMU* from gaoloumi.com[/URL]


----------



## Yako1

anakngpasig said:


> is there a height restriction in Sao Paulo? the sprawl of highrises is almost mind-boggling :drool:
> 
> anyway, i think Shanghai should be one of the most dense.


There are three airports in Sao Paulo.. so thats why there might be some amount of height restrictions... in any case, no point in building super talls when there is no need for them?


----------



## Julio_vr

*BALNEÁRIO CAMBORIU | BRAZIL*

1-








2-









3-








4-









5-


----------



## QuantumX

*Look at all this densiness!*









By Anthony Quintano on Flickr


----------



## 009

Will always be densier

Towering City by *Tim Grey, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

There are more dense angles of Manhattan. I just don't have the time to look for them.


----------



## L.A.F.2.

^^


----------



## QuantumX

I think it's more dense where midtown meets Central Park. They really stack up there next to the park.


----------



## Julio_vr

SÃO PAULO

1-









2-









3-










4-









5-









6-


----------



## Yellow Fever

I have to admit, they might not have the height but some south american cities are pretty damn dense.


----------



## L.A.F.2.

Don't you mean "densy"? :troll:


----------



## Knitemplar

How about this? 










Or Monaco?










They are getting seriously overbuilt too. 

But why is everyone vying for this Densest City title? I don't think it's anything particularly to be proud of. I think considering everything...area; ave ht of skyscrapers, it would be in order:

1. Hong Kang
2. Sao Paulo
3. Nieuw York
4. Monaco
5. Mont St. Michel


----------



## isaidso

L.A.F.2. said:


> ^^ I'd definitely put Chicago over Toronto.


Chicago is only ahead if one uses a fairly restrictive definition of high rise. By 35m (115ft) buildings, it's not even close. Toronto is miles ahead and has almost as many as Tokyo.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_cities_with_the_most_high-rise_buildings


----------



## 112597Jorge

1. Hong Kong
2. Sao Paulo
3. Shanghai

those are the top 3 (IMO)


----------



## isaidso

Yellow Fever said:


> I have to admit, they might not have the height but some south american cities are pretty damn dense.


Agree, there's some great density in south America. South American cities in bold (Chinese cities are predictably not up to date):

World Top 10 by # of Highrises*

01	Hong Kong 7,896	
02	New York 6,504	
*03	São Paulo	6,467*
04	Singapore 4,764	
*05	Caracas	3,864*
06	Moscow 3,754	
07	Seoul 2,955	
*08	Rio de Janeiro 2,947*
09	Tokyo 2,779	
10	Toronto 2,511

* Highrise defined as 35m (115ft) of taller.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_cities_with_the_most_high-rise_buildings


----------



## L.A.F.2.

isaidso said:


> Chicago is only ahead if one uses a fairly restrictive definition of high rise. By 35m (115ft) buildings, it's not even close. Toronto is miles ahead and has almost as many as Tokyo.
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_cities_with_the_most_high-rise_buildings


But we're talking density here. Downtown Chicago is taller and larger than Downtown Toronto, so its CBD is thus denser.


----------



## Julio_vr

*RIO DE JANEIRO | BRAZIL*


1-









2-









3-








4-








5-


----------



## IngMarco

I call this thread "places I would never live in" It looks cool from above but I prefer open spaces.


----------



## DZH22

vfG said:


> In North-America : N.Y or Toronto ... maybe the densiest skyline of the US ... orthers are mainly an illusion of density ...


I would throw a few others in there for North America. San Francisco, Philadelphia, Boston, Montreal, Baltimore, Vancouver. No illusions there. Outside NYC, those are probably the densest cities in the US/Canada.


----------



## 112597Jorge

L.A.F.2. said:


> But we're talking density here. Downtown Chicago is taller and larger than Downtown Toronto, so its CBD is thus denser.


Taller yes, Larger No


----------



## I(L)WTC

Buenos Aires, The city or Palermo is very dense


----------



## wino

my top Densiest skylines in 3 categoris

High rise - density
1. Hongkong 
2. New York

Mid rise - density
1. Sao Paolo
2. Buenos Aires ?? (what is the average height in Buenos Aires?)

Low rise -density
1. Tokyo
2. Paris


----------



## Julio_vr

_*SÃO PAULO*_












2-










3-










4-









5-









6-


----------



## Knitemplar

This is very dense for Palau...


----------



## wino

^^ LOL


----------



## L.A.F.2.

Emerald City has a density of 2.76 on average:

















:troll:


----------



## briker

Hong Kong is surely impressive. But it's a very crammed and rather small place. It doesnt have much choice but to go up. NYC is just a monster in its own league. All those HK towers spread out over the size of Manhattan, wont come close to the density of New York. NYC has still got so much room for densification in the big section between Lower and Upper Manhattan.


----------



## Knitemplar

Termiteville, Uganda










*Model units soon available for viewing. 

Underground parking also available. *


----------



## QuantumX

wino said:


> wow at Buenos Aires!
> Happy to have been introduced to its aerial picture. I was pleasantly surprised.
> It's even more massive than other top skylines. (if you will not look at height)


Are you referring to this photo below? When making comments such as this^^, feel free to quote the post and repeat the image. What we don't like is when someone repeats a whole block of photos that are on the same page just to quote something someone has said without deleting the photos from the post. We don't need to see them again on the same page when all we have to do is scroll up. :cheers:



I(L)WTC said:


> Buenos Aires, The city or Palermo is very dense


----------



## Knitemplar

Is this dense enough?


----------



## QuantumX

Yes, but what are we looking at?:cheers:


----------



## I(L)WTC

Buenos Aires is very dense 14.000 hab./km2 aprox.  and 2.500 aprox. in suburbs.


----------



## Pals_RGB

briker said:


> Hong Kong is surely impressive. But it's a very crammed and rather small place. It doesnt have much choice but to go up. NYC is just a monster in its own league. All those HK towers spread out over the size of Manhattan, wont come close to the density of New York. NYC has still got so much room for densification in the big section between Lower and Upper Manhattan.


I hope you are aware of the fact that Hongkong has over 2400 buildings taller than 100m compared to Newyork's 800 buildings. :cheers:


----------



## binhai

Chongqing, Hong Kong, and New York!


----------



## isaidso

JuanPaulo said:


> And I agree that downtown Chicago is larger and more dense than Toronto's.


If that's actually true, it will be a dead heat once the current crop of towers under construction top out.


----------



## QuantumX

isaidso said:


> If that's actually true, it will be a dead heat once the current crop of towers under construction top out.


Chicago is standing still next to Toronto. Chicago might eventually drop out of the top 10 skylines in the world while Toronto breaks into it.


----------



## isaidso

Building activity is bound to pick up in Chicago eventually. What we might see is Toronto pull up even within the next 4-5 years followed by parity for a while. Then again, if Chicago doesn't start building Toronto might just zoom right on by. Top 10 would be nice, but it's looking quite daunting given what's happening in Asia. Top 12 might be a more realistic target.


----------



## JuanPaulo

Following up on wino's breakdown, this is mine:

High rise - density
1. Hong Kong 
2. New York
3. Shanghai

Mid rise - density
1. Sao Paulo
2. Tokyo
3. Buenos Aires

Low rise - density
1. Athens
2. Paris
3. Kathmandu


----------



## wino

^^ Kathmandu?
I have no idea how it looks like, pictures pls! 



QuantumX said:


> Are you referring to this photo below? When making comments such as this^^, feel free to quote the post and repeat the image. What we don't like is when someone repeats a whole block of photos that are on the same page just to quote something someone has said without deleting the photos from the post. We don't need to see them again on the same page when all we have to do is scroll up. :cheers:


Yes. Ok next time i will.
I got used to replying without quoting pictures in the Asian thread.
People there doesn't like quoting images. (specially because most images are spam) :lol:


----------



## QuantumX

wino said:


> ^^ Kathmandu?
> I have no idea how it looks like, pictures pls!
> 
> Yes. Ok next time i will.
> I got used to replying without quoting pictures in the Asian thread.
> People there doesn't like quoting images. (specially because most images are spam) :lol:


It does get annoying when people repeat a lot of images that are already on the same page, but it's nice not to have to back up 2-3 pages to see what somebody is talking about. Also, if you are referring to one photo out of a set a photos, just cut and paste the one that you are referring to. :cheers:


----------



## QuantumX

009 said:


> Taller makes it denser though, otherwise you could say favelas in Brazil and India are the densest because they have more buildings jammed together.


Tall makes anything denser if the height goes with already pre-existing density.



009 said:


> On a side note, who edited the title? half the fun is ruined now


I don't know who changed the title. It wasn't me just so you know. Maybe it was my boss. The title was kind of fun, but for people for which English is a second language, it's important to know the proper usage of words.


----------



## QuantumX

I really like this photo of Toronto and think it's a pretty good representation of Toronto's overall density. It just wasn't posted correctly for Flickr and I did send a PM about that. :cheers:


----------



## JuanPaulo

wino said:


> ^^ Kathmandu?
> I have no idea how it looks like, pictures pls!


Behold Kathmandu density:









Kathmandu from above by Monty McMont, on Flickr


views atop Nagarjun hill in Kathmandu by @harryshuldman, on Flickr



http://img87.imageshack.us/img87/6620/223258075209a9c83d3dboo5.jpg
The ancient settlement of Kathmandu as viewed from Swayambhunath Hill, prayer flags, sunny day with a few clouds, trees, ring of mountains, Kathmandu, Nepal by Wonderlane, on Flickr


Sunset view from Swayambhunath Monkey Temple, Kathmandu, Nepal by Fighting Irish 1977, on Flickr


Kathmandu by pariah photography, on Flickr


----------



## teresabaixue

Knitemplar said:


> Is this dense enough?


 No hno: ,all the Chinese cities if they have villages in the downtown,the density is like this:

















but，I think this is off-topic，can low rise buildings make skyline？ Unless the city has low rise buildings only :lol:


----------



## Knitemplar

Knitemplar said:


> Is this dense enough?


That is Male, Maldives - where only bad males are allowed to live. LOL!!


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Sure isn't #1, but Sydney has a tightly packed CBD burdened by water on one side, parkland on the other and stringent height limits. It doesn't have the expansive low rise sprawl of other cities, but the CBD is impressive at street level especially. 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mmerton/9013083611/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5892339015/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5892896326/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5892851570/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/abirkill/3508671652/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## n20

wino said:


> ^^ Kathmandu?
> I have no idea how it looks like, pictures pls!


Nepal is one of the world's most fascinating and naturally beautiful countries!

The Kathmandu urban area (Kantipur - Lalitpur - Bhaktapur) is a complete contrast and contains nearly 3 million people in 50 sq km! :lol:

Some photos of this amazing place-









source


x-posting some photos originally posted by Spurdo and ancientark:



ancientark said:


>





Spurdo said:


> Kathmandu, Nepal by beautyaroundmedotcom, on Flickr





Spurdo said:


> Kathmandu skyline by mhamrah, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Kathmandu by mhamrah, on Flickr





ancientark said:


> Via: www.trekearth.com


----------



## _Night City Dream_

JuanPaulo said:


> Following up on wino's breakdown, this is mine:
> 
> High rise - density
> 1. Hong Kong
> 2. New York
> 3. Shanghai


In would put Shanghai on the 2nd place.

And yes, Paris is very, very dense.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

skanny said:


> Shanghai appears so sad in those photos
> Too gray , too big , too much buildings wich look like each others , I'm not viewing density , I'm viewing buildings separated by lowrise and repetitive houses !


Shanghai grey?! It is much more colorful than NY. If you see some buildings looking alike in one place, you'd never see them anywhere else in Shanghai.


----------



## Tokyo/Manila

*Makati, Metro Manila..... probably could catch up in terms of density*

















*Binondo CBD Manila area... is also dense*


----------



## Tokyo/Manila

*Separate CBD Districts of Metro Manila, Philippines* all dense in groups of clusters but all under Metro Manila

*Density Clusters of Manila's CBD Districts*


----------



## Yellow Fever

Shanghai


Blooming City by Brady Fang, on Flickr


----------



## Tokyo/Manila

*Beloved Tokyo,Japan Density *
























credit goes to owner


----------



## univer

we can find densest skylines with *low-rise building* in most of cities more than 1 million inhabitants.

With highrise building(>100m according to SSC definition). Hong Kong is the densest :
just 1,104 km2 but nearly 3000 building 100m+ and about 120 building 200m+. 
Next: 
2.Shanghai
3.New York 
4.Shenzhen
5.Guangzhou

And supertall densest skyline is certainly Dubai


----------



## haikiller11

Shanghai??? Dense??? it's a joke. Chungking is like 100 times denser whilst HK is around 1000 times. Skyscrapers in Shanghai are often separated by public spaces, parking lot, big courtyards and really big roads.


Shanghai aerial at sunset by Songquan Deng, on Flickr


----------



## potiz81

Athens' density:


----------



## kailash9999

*Mumbai !*

Copyright of *Manashi Banerjee Sanyal;*
Scroll ----------------->>


----------



## wino

woooow Athens!

lots of surprises going on this thread.


----------



## hunser

Supertall construction in New York:
- super dense area
- buildings nearly touch each other
- tower meets the street
- vibrant street life 
- verticality
- 


Example: 432 Park Avenue, 1398ft/426m (roof) 
http://432parkavenue.com/



















You won't see this kind of supertall construction in other cities.


----------



## QuantumX

wino said:


> woooow Athens!
> 
> lots of surprises going on this thread.


Yes! We are getting to go to a lot of places we've never been to before! I especially like the different angles of Sydney and Tokyo from what I've seen before.


----------



## Gustavo_arg

BUENOS AIRES, ARGENTINA


----------



## wino

O yeah.. I forgot about Osaka. definitely one of the "densiest" out there.


----------



## I(L)WTC

wino said:


> my top Densiest skylines in 3 categoris
> 
> High rise - density
> 1. Hongkong
> 2. New York
> 
> Mid rise - density
> 1. Sao Paolo
> 2. Buenos Aires ?? (what is the average height in Buenos Aires?)
> 
> Low rise -density
> 1. Tokyo
> 2. Paris


Buenos Aires average 50-70 mts aprox.


----------



## I(L)WTC

Buenos Aires








http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7006/6535712377_f30787184b_b.jpg

Suburbs and Buenos Aires.


Maxem said:


>


----------



## the spliff fairy

Mt Gwanaksan panorama, Seoul, 23.5 million









http://www.reddit.com/r/korea/comments/14jp35/i_took_a_giant_panorama_pic_of_seoul_from/


----------



## the spliff fairy

Sao Paulo









Lyonessian, http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1000785&page=6


----------



## the spliff fairy

Tokyo OMG-SCROLL>>>>>>>>>>>









http://chiri.xrea.jp


----------



## the spliff fairy

Athens, sea of 6-12 storey apartment blocks









www.wikimedia.org


----------



## Tokyo/Manila

*Tokyo a city of 800+ buildings highrises and skyscrapers*



Momo1435 said:


> Anonymous on a Japanese BBS.





Oasis-Bangkok said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10039154223/sizes/h/in/photostream/


----------



## Tokyo/Manila

*Tokyo Tokyo Tokyo.... *


----------



## Tokyo/Manila

*Metropolis Tokyo * *Density*


ukiyo said:


> http://tokyo-sky-tree.seesaa.net/


----------



## Tokyo/Manila

*Tokyo Final post*


ukiyo said:


> From Sky Tree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eastern Koto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://tokyo-sky-tree.seesaa.net/





ukiyo said:


> http://tokyo-sky-tree.seesaa.net/


----------



## Julio_vr

*RECIFE | BRAZIL*


1-










2-










3-










4-


----------



## Bligh

hmmm... difficult to say for definite...

Cities that come to mind;
- Buenos Aires
- New York City (Manhattan)
- Shanghai
- Shenzen
- Tokyo


When talking about lowrise flat density - Los Angeles is definitely up there. 

But for midrise urban overspill, I think Buenos Aires wins it.


----------



## Bligh

If it is general urban density... Tokyo wins.


----------



## Victhor

Recife looks so nice :drool:


----------



## VITORIA MAN

for density , barcelona


----------



## QuantumX

*Again! We have very specific guidelines to follow regarding posting Flickr photos. Please review Yellow Fever's stickied instructions on the front page of the forum as this is how Flickr wants us to do this if we are to continue using them or else they will make all the photos disappear from the website. 

Also, guys please do not post such huge photos. They really bog down the thread. 
*


----------



## Knitemplar

I(L)WTC said:


> Buenos Aires
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


What's so dense about that? All those homes DON'T have anyone above them. Last I checked, _density_ basically means limited space...thus people living on top of each other in a limted space -- *not because* they're spread out that it becomes dense.

This whole thread is getting ridiculous becuz there really are basically just 3 or 4 VERY dense metropolises in the world (NYC, HKG, Sao Paulo and Chongquing). And the 2 densest nations in the world (Bangladesh and the Netherlands) where many people are crammed in the limited land--but they're still NOT living 10, 20 storeys atop each other as in the aforenamed cities.


----------



## QuantumX

I didn't know this was Bangkok until I clicked on the photographer's photostream.


----------



## JuanPaulo

Knitemplar said:


> What's so dense about that? All those homes DON'T have anyone above them. Last I checked, _density_ basically means limited space...thus people living on top of each other in a limted space -- *not because* they're spread out that it becomes dense.
> 
> This whole thread is getting ridiculous becuz there really are basically just 3 or 4 VERY dense metropolises in the world (NYC, HKG, Sao Paulo and Chongquing). And the 2 densest nations in the world (Bangladesh and the Netherlands) where many people are crammed in the limited land--but they're still NOT living 10, 20 storeys atop each other as in the aforenamed cities.


I think the intention of the forumer was to show you the size of the CBD/urban core in relationship with the entire area of the city. If you have not seen pictures of Buenos Aires' CDB then you are totally in the dark about this city's density. It is definitely up there in terms of density with the likes of Tokyo, Paris, and Sao Paulo.


----------



## - Jean

*SÃO PAULO*

*DOWNTOWN*

*Old Downtown*


















*Paulista Avenue*










*Jardins neighborhood*


----------



## - Jean

*SÃO PAULO*

*SOUTHWEST CBD*

*Marginal Pinheiros*













































*Itaim Bibi neighborhood*








*
Marginal Pinheiros / Vila Olímpia neighborhood*


----------



## Julio_vr

*SÃO PAULO*

1-









2-









3-









4-









5-









6-


----------



## rockinmoz

How did anyone find their way through these cities before GPS?


----------



## Goldflag

rockinmoz said:


> How did anyone find their way through these cities before GPS?


It looks really messy because the buildings all have different shapes and the colors vary unlike New York where the skyline is neatly laid out with square buildings. At ground level, it would probably look easier to navigate.


----------



## Goldflag

Did people mention Middle-Eastern cities? Most of them are quite dense but the buildings are low rise.


----------



## Goldflag

*Cairo Density*
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6655772889/in/photolist-b99zoZ-2b8Hxe-4zghKp-2LP6DX-bDHbWG-6hRbXX-8wjd2x-agjKno-8vVM4Y-8vSKqK-8w5RNb-847pVq-8vij2g-8vmpw9-8vSJ3P-8v83xf-8v7Z9L-8v89Zf-8ZXEND-2TWpgF-8vxLg2-8vmosq-911Umm-912cMG-912b57-912dPf-8ZY69B-912c9o-8ZY4WF-8ZY3N8-8ZY6ir-912dG3-8ZY8t8-8ZY7vv-8ZY61c-8ZY56D-8ZY5Sr-912bZ9-912dgd-8ZY5dx-8ZY5DM-8ZY83F-912csf-8ZY4uV-8ZY7Ee-8ZY7ot-912drh-912aUd-8ZY77g-9128WL-9129Ky/lightbox/


----------



## Goldflag

*Cairo*


----------



## Peter_Vidana

*ROSARIO, ARGENTINA*


----------



## isaidso

rockinmoz said:


> How did anyone find their way through these cities before GPS?


It's a 3000 year old invention called a map. Some people rely on GPS to get around? :nuts:


----------



## desertpunk

NYC


Midtown: A Sea of Lights by benalesh1985, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Hogtown*


“WORLD’S HIGHEST. . ." by TIA International Photography, on Flickr









Original courtesy of Ramako









Posted by waldenbg


trump et al. by ronnie.yip, on Flickr


----------



## 009

Time to lay the smack down again


Concrete Jungle / Hong Kong by I Prahin | www.southeastasia-images.com, on Flickr


Density in Hong Kong by b80399, on Flickr


Sardine City by Rupert Procter, on Flickr


High Density by www.garymcgovern.net, on Flickr


Sardine City by Rupert Procter, on Flickr


Hong Kong Panoramic View by Free for Commercial Use, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

Tokyo 


Fisheye Tokyo by Warriorwriter, on Flickr


Gloomy Day Tokyo by Warriorwriter, on Flickr


Mt. Fuji and Shinjuku by Warriorwriter, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

NY


Look down on New York City by Bcpix.com, on Flickr


----------



## Knitemplar

this thread just goes over and over the same old cities.


----------



## castermaild55




----------



## Richardcornish

Knitemplar said:


> What's so dense about that? All those homes DON'T have anyone above them. Last I checked, _density_ basically means limited space...thus people living on top of each other in a limted space -- *not because* they're spread out that it becomes dense.
> 
> This whole thread is getting ridiculous becuz there really are basically just 3 or 4 VERY dense metropolises in the world (NYC, HKG, Sao Paulo and Chongquing). And the 2 densest nations in the world (Bangladesh and the Netherlands) where many people are crammed in the limited land--but they're still NOT living 10, 20 storeys atop each other as in the aforenamed cities.


Many of the densest places in the world are low rise, like paris and Athens, you are confusing height with density, a big fat block of ten storey apartments has more people that slimmer high rises. Groundscrapers hold more people than skyscrapers


----------



## Yellow Fever

Toronto


Lakeside by Brady Fang, on Flickr


----------



## I(L)WTC

JuanPaulo said:


> I think the intention of the forumer was to show you the size of the CBD/urban core in relationship with the entire area of the city. If you have not seen pictures of Buenos Aires' CDB then you are totally in the dark about this city's density. It is definitely up there in terms of density with the likes of Tokyo, Paris, and Sao Paulo.


:yes:

Autonomous City of Buenos Aires: 14.000 Hab/km2 
Suburbs of Buenos Aires: 2500-3000 / km2


----------



## JuanPaulo

Knitemplar said:


> this thread just goes over and over the same old cities.


Old topic perhaps, but new and fresh pictures. And some really good surprises too.... :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever

Bankok is pretty dense



Pansori said:


>


----------



## isaidso

Nice find!


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Paris/ La Defence*









by Cyril on Flickr








MD20130904CJ004 by christian-jacquet on Flickr








google image


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Canary Wharf/ London*









by chest








http://www.flickr.com/photos/manuel69/9704358914/sizes/h/in/photostream/


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt am Main*









Frankfurt by Jorbasa on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Calgary*


Calgary Skyline by YuliaKoch, on Flick


Downtown Calgary @ Magic Hour by LostMyHeadache: Absolutely Free *, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected]

Yellow Fever said:


> Bangkok is pretty dense


For me Bangkok is massive but not dense... There are large spaces in between skyscrapers. It doesnt follow the usual side by side highrises bumping each other but reserves ample spaces in between. Which is quite interesting and good it makes an impression and gives us an awe and wow factor. Just wonder how they look if they were placed pretty close to each other.


----------



## Knitemplar

The whole definition of "dense" here has just been used so LOOSELY. I mean EACH CITY in the world has a small concentration of bldgs downtown -- BUT it doesn't mean it really falls under "*densest*." Just because a few buildings line up on a boulevard or two -- this group immediately posts it as "*dense*." hno:

Or do you guys just like to post photos regardless of the validity of the topic??


----------



## Richardcornish

Knitemplar said:


> The whole definition of "dense" here has just been used so LOOSELY. I mean EACH CITY in the world has a small concentration of bldgs downtown -- BUT it doesn't mean it really falls under "*densest*." Just because a few buildings line up on a boulevard or two -- this group immediately posts it as "*dense*." hno:
> 
> Or do you guys just like to post photos regardless of the validity of the topic??


What's your problem dude?, relax, life isn't so bad, try to smile and not take everything so seriously


----------



## Dancing Banana

tokyo has an interesting density. on a big scale (highrises) and a small scale (lowrises). because of all the small buildings clustered together you dont even realise that there are big buildings around in some places...

i say new york, hong kong, sao paulo and tokyo have the most impressive density over a bigger area (not just one pointy downtown).


----------



## skanny

Dancing Banana said:


> tokyo has an interesting density. on a big scale (highrises) and a small scale (lowrises). because of all the small buildings clustered together you dont even realise that there are big buildings around in some places...
> 
> i say new york, hong kong, sao paulo and tokyo have the most impressive density over a bigger area (not just one pointy downtown).


The built up area of HK is very small , so we cannot include HK in this list of densest cities in giant area !


----------



## QuantumX

skanny said:


> The built up area of HK is very small , so we cannot include HK in this list of densest cities in giant area !


Built up area or built up skyline? The title of the thread is densest skyline and not necessarily densest city.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vancouver 


Celebration of Light 2013, Day 1, United Kingdom by Alexis Birkill Photography, on Flickr


Canada Day 2013 by Alexis Birkill Photography, on Flickr


Celebration of Light 2013, Day 2, Canada by Alexis Birkill Photography, on Flickr


----------



## skanny

QuantumX said:


> Built up area or built up skyline? The title of the thread is densest skyline and not necessarily densest city.


We all know that HK is the most vertical city in the world and that the biggest part of it's buit up area is developed with highrises , Hk doesn't have the notion of suburbs contrary to the others tentacular metropolises . Although it has some lowrises constructions ...

And even if you want to comparate HK's core ( HK Island) to Manhattan for example you'll find the difference of size too consequent ...


----------



## Puppetgeneral

Well actually some parts of HK is connected to the mainland china, i dont remember but there should be a stream/canal running through the 2 train stations in SZ and HK. And if u do take the subway ride and u wil find a lot of emptiness because I think they wanted to be that way, nothing u can do about that


----------



## isaidso

Yellow Fever said:


> Vancouver
> 
> 
> Canada Day 2013 by Alexis Birkill Photography, on Flickr


Vancouver is dense. I'll give it that.


----------



## hunser

New York Areal (from April 2013):


----------



## wino

I kinda disagree that Vancouver is dense. 

when I was there, it felt to me that Calgary is denser...


----------



## Richardcornish

isaidso said:


> *Calgary*
> 
> 
> Calgary Skyline by YuliaKoch, on Flick
> 
> 
> Downtown Calgary @ Magic Hour by LostMyHeadache: Absolutely Free *, on Flickr


I think it's odd that small Canadian city like Calgary has bigger looking skylines than big European cities, allthoe European cities are chànging that now


----------



## DZH22

Boston definitely has one of the densest downtowns and skylines in North America


----------



## isaidso

^^ That 2nd last photo is awesome and exactly the type of downtown density I love. How much of the downtown has that feel to it? Is it just a few blocks here and there?



wino said:


> I kinda disagree that Vancouver is dense.
> 
> when I was there, it felt to me that Calgary is denser...


Calgary does look denser.


----------



## isaidso

Richardcornish said:


> I think it's odd that small Canadian city like Calgary has bigger looking skylines than big European cities, allthoe European cities are chànging that now


Perhaps, but the skyscraper is part of a Canadian city's DNA. European cities have historically followed a very different template. Calgary is an extreme case however. It's home to most of Canada's big oil companies so its skyline is much bigger than a Canadian city its size would normally have. On the north American front, I could see Calgary becoming a top 5 or top 6 skyline within the next 10 years.

According to most data tables I've seen, it even tops London in terms of skyline bulk. SSP's database counts London's 100m+ tally at 42 while Calgary is at 56. Calgary's population and economy continue to grow at a blistering pace, but I can't see it being able to stay ahead of a city like London. There's also this quantitative tabulation linked below that has Calgary in 53rd place and London in 57th: 

http://tudl0867.home.xs4all.nl/skylines.html


----------



## wino

Buildings in Makati, Manila are pretty much compact.. buildings are LITERALLY wall to wall..
would that also count it as dense? (having the maximum number of buildings per unit area)
the same is for Calgary, Toronto and New York.
And it really helps in the "DENSE-feel" to it.. street view-wise... 

Vancouver is different in that regard... and some other big skylines too.. 
Like Bangkok, Kuala Lumpur, Shanghai...
Where buildings are not as compact.


----------



## the spliff fairy

London density


















www.skyscrapernews.com

















http://kevinallen.photodeck.com/med...53f7c0aea6-aerial-photograph-of-oxford-street


----------



## the spliff fairy

Hong Kong










http://img89.exs.cx









www.pbase.com/specialteam


----------



## isaidso

wino said:


> Buildings in Makati, Manila are pretty much compact.. buildings are LITERALLY wall to wall..
> would that also count it as dense? (having the maximum number of buildings per unit area)
> the same is for Calgary, Toronto and New York.
> And it really helps in the "DENSE-feel" to it.. street view-wise...
> 
> Vancouver is different in that regard... and some other big skylines too..
> Like Bangkok, Kuala Lumpur, Shanghai...
> Where buildings are not as compact.


That's largely how I see it. Calgary, Toronto, New York, Manila are very dense while the others you listed have buildings spaced further apart. Judging by those London photos above, skyscraper density looks to be quite sparse.


----------



## DZH22

isaidso said:


> ^^ That 2nd last photo is awesome and exactly the type of downtown density I love. How much of the downtown has that feel to it? Is it just a few blocks here and there?


I think this street (Devonshire) has possibly the best canyon in the city. The first pic of this post is same street, looking the other way. Although, much of the financial district has this feel. Many other parts of the city are just as dense or denser, but lacking in the skyscraper department.

By the way sorry for so many pics. I kept editing this post and adding more!


----------



## KlausDiggy

the spliff fairy said:


> London density


If you ever want to show London as a dense skyline, I would at least take actual photos and not that of 10 years ago.hno:


----------



## Yellow Fever

HK









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jb_1984/9966879966/
by Jonathan Brennan


----------



## Knitemplar

Posters, esp. DZH22, please post a minimum of 60 images per post. It only takes me 20 mins to scroll through your post. I have ALL THE TIME in the world.


----------



## isaidso

DZH22 said:


> I think this street (Devonshire) has possibly the best canyon in the city. The first pic of this post is same street, looking the other way. Although, much of the financial district has this feel. Many other parts of the city are just as dense or denser, but lacking in the skyscraper department.


Some good density there and I like the curvy streets.


----------



## isaidso

*Hogtown*

I'll post some of the midrise density bordering Toronto's CBD. I live in this frame below. The population density is about 28,000 people/sq km and rising rapidly. I wouldn't be surprised to see it hit 35,000 people/sq km before the decade is out.

These aren't the money shots, but do show that there's decent density beyond the office towers. Not only is there good density, but it's about to get much much denser and taller. 


















Courtesy of rdaner









Courtesy of flar









Courtesy of blursurfing


----------



## isaidso

And the CBD:



Surveying the Towers by Neil Ta | I am Bidong, on Flickr


Yonge St., Toronto by john fitzgerald in toronto, on Flickr


Downtown Toronto Skyscrapers by Chronovial, on Flickr









Courtesy of tomms


----------



## isaidso

Which skylines are dense depends on what your criteria is. If it's about skyscrapers/km Toronto's core is right up there.


----------



## wino

^^ Yep definitely. 

I love strolling in Toronto.. you'd really feel and see the height density at street level.


----------



## JuanPaulo

Great pictures on this thread! kay:


----------



## QuantumX

I think New York is pretty hard to beat for height mixed with density.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/artolog/136270121/in/photostream/


----------



## JuanPaulo

QuantumX said:


> I think New York is pretty hard to beat for height mixed with density.


Hong Kong?


----------



## Tokyo/Manila

3 kings

New York is the king of all skylines..
Hong Kong The Emperor of all skylines....
Dubai is the future of all skylines...


----------



## buenosaireseze

*Buenos Aires*


----------



## buenosaireseze

*More of Buenos Aires*


----------



## DZH22

Not too many North American cities can match the density and layers of Boston


----------



## mastodon

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_cities_with_the_most_high-rise_buildings


----------



## isaidso

mastodon said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_cities_with_the_most_high-rise_buildings


That's actually quite a good starting point. Most cities have varied levels of density across their territory so one doesn't get an accurate gauge of building density by looking over photos. To arrive at building density/scale one would need to adjust that list you linked to land area and/or population.

Take Tokyo (9th) and Toronto (10th), for example. Both have approximately the same number of high rises, 2779 in Tokyo and 2511 in Toronto. Tokyo's 13.0 million people are spread over 2188 sq km while Toronto's 2.8 million are spread over 630 sq km. Toronto's high rise density is about 3 times that of Tokyo and has 4 times as many high rises per capita.


----------



## Augustão d2

São Paulo
















by LFellip


----------



## wino

mastodon said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_cities_with_the_most_high-rise_buildings


surprised with Moscow at number 6..


----------



## isaidso

wino said:


> surprised with Moscow at number 6..


And Caracas at #5. South American cities zoom up the list when one takes into account all high rises.

Top 15 Cities by # of High Rises

01	Hong Kong 7,896 
02	New York City 6,504 
*03	São Paulo 6,467*
04	Singapore 4,764 
*05	Caracas 3,864* 

06	Moscow 3,754 
07	Seoul 2,955 
*08	Rio de Janeiro 2,947* 
09	Tokyo 2,779 
10	Toronto 2,511 

11	Istanbul 2,439 
12	Mumbai 2,299 
*13	Buenos Aires 1,870* 
14	Delhi 1,805 
*15	Belo Horizonte 1,770*


----------



## Nick Holmes

that list looks kinda strange to me.:nuts: where is Shenzhen or Guangzhou? 
Singapore, Caracas, Toronto, Rio de Janeiro, Mumbai and Delhi are cities I have been to but I didnt notice such an enormous amount of highrises.


----------



## Highcliff

very good pics...:master::master::cheers::cheers2::cheers::cheers2:


----------



## isaidso

Nick Holmes said:


> that list looks kinda strange to me.:nuts: where is Shenzhen or Guangzhou?
> Singapore, Caracas, Toronto, Rio de Janeiro, Mumbai and Delhi are cities I have been to but I didnt notice such an enormous amount of highrises.


I suspect that the data for Chinese cities isn't up to date. Shenzhen would surely be in the top 10 although Guangzhou would likely not be. Singapore, Toronto, Rio de Janeiro, Mumbai and Delhi have huge numbers of high rises throughout their metropolitan regions. Contrast that to a city like Chicago where 95% of all high rises are downtown and are heavily skewed to the 100m+ category. If you look at aerial shots it becomes more apparent. 

I'm not familiar with Caracas, so can't comment on that city but south American cities tend to have huge numbers of high rises. Where they fall short is in 100m+ buildings.


----------



## JuanPaulo

isaidso said:


> I'm not familiar with Caracas, so can't comment on that city but south American cities tend to have huge numbers of high rises. Where they fall short is in 100m+ buildings.


*Caracas, Venezuela*

Caracas Panoramica 1 by hiddendaemian, on Flickr

La Ciudad De Las Casas Teñidas De Rojo by Erick (Rebaya17), on Flickr

CARACAS by mxmlnslzr, on Flickr



























http://www.panoramio.com/photo_expl...hoto_id=58511344&order=date_desc&user=1291375


----------



## null

isaidso said:


> I suspect that the data for Chinese cities isn't up to date. Shenzhen would surely be in the top 10 although Guangzhou would likely not be. Singapore, Toronto, Rio de Janeiro, Mumbai and Delhi have huge numbers of high rises throughout their metropolitan regions. Contrast that to a city like Chicago where 95% of all high rises are downtown and are heavily skewed to the 100m+ category. If you look at aerial shots it becomes more apparent.
> 
> I'm not familiar with Caracas, so can't comment on that city but south American cities tend to have huge numbers of high rises. Where they fall short is in 100m+ buildings.


That list is a joke, even Lahore has more hirises than Shanghai?hno:


----------



## [email protected]

null said:


> That list is a joke, even Lahore has more hirises than Shanghai?hno:


I dont think so,


----------



## null

Shanghai has 18,966 buildings ranging from 11 to 29 floors

http://www.stats-sh.gov.cn/tjnj/nj12...tjnj/C1004.htm 


And Guangzhou's skyline is actully larger than Shenzhen's.


----------



## isaidso

^^ Perhaps Chinese people can update their data instead of continually complaining that their cities are under counted. 



null said:


> That list is a joke, even Lahore has more hirises than Shanghai?hno:


As has been stated *many many* times, the data for Chinese cities isn't up to date. Most cities in the other 190+ countries on earth have a fairly accurate count. We're supposed to disregard data tables that are fairly accurate because 1 country can't get their data properly tabulated?


----------



## null

Even in a small city like mine (Yangzhou, Jiangsu Province) there were 3,232 high-rises back in 2012 (2,064 built, 1,168 U/C). Albeit we only have one tower above 100m.



> 从现有和在建的总量看，扬州市现有各类高层建筑（10层及10层以上的住宅建筑和高度超过24米的公共建筑和综合性建筑）3232幢，超高层建筑（超过100米）1幢。其中已建成2064幢，在建1168幢。




http://119.china.com.cn/zbjs/txt/2013-11/14/content_6460528.htm


A highrise, by Chinese definition, would be a building over 10 floors or at least 24m tall.


----------



## isaidso

Well those Chinese table aren't going to get completed just talking about it. If there's enough man power in China to build a high rise, there's certainly enough to record it.


----------



## null

well. i guess it's just more practical to count the skyscrapers in Chinese cities. Counting the highriese would be mission impossible.


----------



## Faisal Shourov

null said:


> Shanghai has 18,966 buildings ranging from 11 to 29 floors
> 
> http://www.stats-sh.gov.cn/tjnj/nj12...tjnj/C1004.htm
> 
> 
> *And Guangzhou's skyline is actully larger than Shenzhen's*.


Shenzhen's skyline is much bigger than Guangzhou skyline


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Faisal Shourov said:


> Most mainland chinese cities have huge parks, convention centres, malls and wide street inside the core areas, that's why there is a big gap between the skyscrapers. I don't think any city in future will be as dense and Hong Kong or Manhattan.


But HK is tiny, and the area at Tsim Sa Tsui is not dense at all. I've been at the top of ICC and seen this part of the city: Shanghai beats it easily.

in NY there is huge Central Park and there ARE many lowrises as well.


----------



## isaidso

Faisal Shourov said:


> Most mainland chinese cities have huge parks, convention centres, malls and wide street inside the core areas, that's why there is a big gap between the skyscrapers. I don't think any city in future will be as dense and Hong Kong or Manhattan.


Any city in Canada, the US, Brazil, Mexico, Australia, Japan, South Korea (to name a few) has that potential.


----------



## binhai

Chongqing, Hong Kong, New York


----------



## saiho

_Night City Dream_ said:


> They are developing at a frantic pace but so far they are far behibd Shanghai. It's skyline is the biggest.


But Shenzhen's is denser.:cheers:


----------



## JuanPaulo

_Night City Dream_ said:


> But HK is tiny, and the area at Tsim Sa Tsui is not dense at all. I've been at the top of ICC and seen this part of the city: Shanghai beats it easily.
> 
> in NY there is huge Central Park and there ARE many lowrises as well.


Tsim Sa Tui [neighborhood in the foreground of Victoria Harbor in the quoted picture below] is *totally* dense. I do not know what your definition of density is. Hong Kong easily beats Shanghai in terms of density. Only Manhattan in my opinion can compete with Hong Kong in this department.



Yellow Fever said:


> HK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hong_Kong


----------



## QuantumX

Juan Pablo, from where are you quoting the huge Hong Kong pic by Yellow Fever? I've been telling people to downsize these huge photos here because we have too many people wanting to post them and they slow down the threads. If Yellow Fever is doing this here, we are going to have to get together on this.


----------



## aarhusforever

^^ He is quoting the Hong Kong pic by Yellow Fever from this thread:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=113357548#post113357548

But Yellow Fever has downsized the photo in his post (as it should be)...I don't know why it is so large when it is quoeted


----------



## QuantumX

aarhusforever said:


> ^^ He is quoting the Hong Kong pic by Yellow Fever from this thread:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=113357548#post113357548
> 
> But Yellow Fever has downsized the photo in his post (as it should be)...I don't know why it is so large when it is quoeted


Thanks! I fixed the post.


----------



## buenosaireseze

Buenos Aires​


----------



## QuantumX

*New York City, USA*

NYC Aerial by PlaNYC, on Flickr


----------



## _Night City Dream_

univer said:


> About # of buildings >20 floors,Shanghai has more than 4000 buildings in 2011
> http://www.stats-sh.gov.cn/tjnj/nje12.htm?d1=2012tjnje/E1004.htm.
> 
> But about >12 floors buildings, it's almost impossible to give an accurate number for NY or HK. It's like counting the number of leaves in a forest . So,even cities like NY or HK, Emporis database may probably forget many buildings.


Does that mean that for the year 2011 there are 22998 buildings in the city in total?

I don't think HK and even NY can match Shanghai. The first is tiny and the second has got only Manhattan in fact. While Shanghai is all big, high and dense.


----------



## achybo

JuanPaulo said:


> Behold Kathmandu density:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kathmandu from above by Monty McMont, on Flickr
> 
> 
> views atop Nagarjun hill in Kathmandu by @harryshuldman, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> http://img87.imageshack.us/img87/6620/223258075209a9c83d3dboo5.jpg
> The ancient settlement of Kathmandu as viewed from Swayambhunath Hill, prayer flags, sunny day with a few clouds, trees, ring of mountains, Kathmandu, Nepal by Wonderlane, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Sunset view from Swayambhunath Monkey Temple, Kathmandu, Nepal by Fighting Irish 1977, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Kathmandu by pariah photography, on Flickr













http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Asia/Nepal/Central/Bagmati/Kathmandu/photo1485972.htm


----------



## isaidso

^^ Dense but no skyline to speak of. The densest skylines would be cities with skyscrapers packed tightly together built right out to the street. Cities that build 'towers in the park' have less dense skylines.


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Kathmandu looks so much dense and large for a city of under one million inhabitants.


----------



## Yako1

Hong Kong, Shanghai, Bombay/Mumbai, Abu Dhabi, Sao Paulo, NYC, Tokyo. How about Bangkok?


----------



## Tokyo/Manila

may not be the best..... but its dense

*Manila*


[email protected] said:


> Metro Manila
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By David Madrid





[dx] said:


> © Jay Jallorina


*Metro Manila*




Jose Mari said:


> *Makati*
> 
> _01|05|2015_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Daniel Chodusov*





Jose Mari said:


> *Makati & BGC*
> 
> _12|01|2014_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *David Madrid*





Jose Mari said:


> _*Fort Bonifacio & Makati CBD*_
> 
> _December|2014_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *David Madrid*


----------



## [email protected]

Yako1 said:


> Hong Kong, Shanghai, Bombay/Mumbai, Abu Dhabi, Sao Paulo, NYC, Tokyo. How about Bangkok?


Everything seems to be dense except for probably Abu Dhabi or Bangkok. Bangkok is massive but not dense...


----------



## Manila-X

Manila's density are concentrated in its CBDs though there are also concentration of high-rise outside it mainly residential.

It does have multiple clusters.

It's density are primarily concentrated in the downtown and midtown areas. Downtown such as those in Manila, Makati and The Fort. Midtown such as Mandaluyong, Ortigas, Pasig and San Juan.


----------



## Yako1

[email protected] said:


> Everything seems to be dense except for probably Abu Dhabi or Bangkok. Bangkok is massive but not dense...


Nah, downtown abu dhabi is pretty dense too.. especially in recent yrs.. true, it is not that big, but it is dense.. maybe on the lower scale of dense..

As for Bangkok, it looks terrible, lots of congestion everywhere.. and its like canned sardines..


----------



## hunser

*GOTHAM*

Untitled by semitone, on Flickr


----------



## the spliff fairy

Maybe these pics would be better:

SCROLL>>>>









http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/9203068719/
黄带 / Yellow Belt by blackstation, on Flickr

SCROOOLL AGAAAAINN>>>>








Shanghai by radics.geza, on Flickr


Hong Kong and Shanghai compared to scale (the built up area of HK btw is the exact same size as Manhattan, 59 sq km):

HK:








http://daily-photo.net

Shanghai:








World's Largest Skylines Ranking - Page 2 - SkyscraperCity


----------



## Hudson11

Chicago


Chicago by Kevin T. Houle, on Flickr


----------



## bigbarcelona

hunser said:


> P3370067 by amsfrank, on Flickr


Damn! How I missed NY hno:


----------



## Tokyo/Manila

Shanghai is so BIG and very Dense probably surpassed NY already


----------



## wespje1990

Dubai Marina


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Dubai Marina is not at all dense.


----------



## the spliff fairy

Tokyo/Manila said:


> Shanghai is so BIG and very Dense probably surpassed NY already



Well the count so far is 6,053 highrises 12 storeys or over for NYC, and 14,479 highrises of 16 storeys or over (or 31,018 11 storeys or over) for Shanghai. In short Shanghai has about 3-4.5x the amount of highrises.


----------



## bodegavendetta

Buenos Aires wins this one for me.


----------



## hunser

the spliff fairy said:


> Well the count so far is 6,053 highrises 12 storeys or over for NYC, and 14,479 highrises of 16 storeys or over (or 31,018 11 storeys or over) for Shanghai. In short Shanghai has about 3-4.5x the amount of highrises.


Yes Shanghai beats both NYC and HK when it comes to highrises. 
HK beats NYC when it comes to 150m+. 
NYC beats HK when it comes to 200m+. 
Dubai beats NYC when it comes to 300m+. 

That's of course the _current_ situation. Shenzhen and other Chinese cities. are catching up. Only New York will be able to hold its position since it's booming. HK and Shanghai will fall behind. Dubai is going stroing again.


----------



## lsg97

New York City! 
I stayed in a hotel in W39th street and from outside it looked to me like a row house, which it was, but looking at the elevator it turned out to have 33 floors (roof height 110m/361ft). And there were three more similar buildings as well as a whole block of at least 20+ storey buildings crammed together like you'd know it from those older suburban brownstone house rows - I doubt there are many comparable cityscapes...

Street view link for those interested:
https://www.google.com/maps/@40.756...m4!1e1!3m2!1sgPiEF1wGEbOWPOukNHhRQA!2e0?hl=de


----------



## Hudson11

Manhattan


One World Observatory, Opening Day 60 by Richard Silver, on Flickr


----------



## luci203

Tokyo/Manila said:


> Shanghai is so BIG and very Dense probably surpassed NY already


Shanghai is only bigger in area, but is not more dense, is a lot less dense than NY.

Shanghai have a mix of low rise areas with higher buildings, not all tall buildings close and packed together.

Same thing go for Dubai, where except tall block in Dubai Marina and the ones along SZ Road, most skyscrapers are not that close, having all kind of parks, lakes and stuff around.

The really dense skylines around the world are New York, Hong Kong, Chicago and Toronto or Singapore. (with some other cities, but those lack size, only have a small dense CBD)

Most NA skylines or HK grow dense from supply/demand, while many ME or Chinese CBD's are planned, and they never planed to be that dense like the old ones. (while some skyscraper fans love density, most people don't - especially residential areas)

Shenzhen is the ultimate example, where city planers want to have half of the city green area, so even if it will have more, more and more of everything, it will never have more density. (except some small parts of some clusters)


----------



## the spliff fairy

There are 3 urban, granite islands in the world which means theyre space constricted and have to build up, and where it's also easy to build without the more expensive foundation works needed for soft alluvial clays like riverine London and Shanghai.

Those 3 islands are Manhattan, Hong Kong and the Yuzhong Peninsular in Chongqing, (plus a new one slated for Yujiapu in Tianjin). These would be the places where space constraints mean every parcel of land will at some stage head upward:

Chongqing


















Yujiapu, Tianjin


----------



## isaidso

luci203 said:


> Shanghai is only bigger in area, but is not more dense, is a lot less dense than NY.
> 
> Shanghai have a mix of low rise areas with higher buildings, not all tall buildings close and packed together.
> 
> Same thing go for Dubai, where except tall block in Dubai Marina and the ones along SZ Road, most skyscrapers are not that close, having all kind of parks, lakes and stuff around.
> 
> The really dense skylines around the world are New York, Hong Kong, Chicago and Toronto or Singapore. (with some other cities, but those lack size, only have a small dense CBD)


Agree. If we're talking about the density of tall buildings, they're packed together far more tightly in New York, Hong Kong, Chicago, Toronto, and Singapore than most other places. Skyscrapers are usually built right out to the lot line and are often only separated by 4-6 lanes of road and 2 sidewalks. 

North American cities in general are all built this way. Burj Khalifa is the other extreme. It sits on this massive lot with the actual floor plate covering only a small portion of the lot.


----------



## the spliff fairy

^what's interesting about Shanghai is the outskirts are solid wall to wall highrises to house the exploding population of newcomers (up to 3000 a
day), but the centre, although thick with skyscrapers, is still carpetted by historic lowrises below them. The new side of the centre, Pudong is still
tower-in-the-park idea, but Lujiazui with its astronomical rents will no doubt become, very, very dense in the future, as possibly China's financial
ground zero.










the Puxi side is very dense in many areas










but less dense in highrises in the historic districts, eg near the riverfront Bund (but notice how dense it gets further away from the centre)


SCROLL>>>

黄带 / Yellow Belt by blackstation, on Flickr



whereas by contrast, the new Pudong side is still very much terraforming:










Shanghai by AnotherOz, on Flickr


----------



## wookes

Benidorm (Spain) wins


----------



## luci203

the spliff fairy said:


> the centre, although thick with skyscrapers, is still carpetted by historic lowrises below them. The new side of the centre, Pudong is still tower-in-the-park idea, but Lujiazui with its astronomical rents will no doubt become, very, very dense in the future, as possibly China's financial
> ground zero.


look like a leopard skin the mix of high and low areas. 

as for Lujiazui, really doubt it will become more dense, since to change destination for parks is the most difficult, so stop dreaming of razing the park and fill it with skyscrapers, no mater how high rents go. 

if demand and rents will continue to stay high, they have other areas, like those low rise slum-like parts to redevelop... that only need a lot of cash but less bureaucracy.


----------



## Hudson11

wookes said:


> Benidorm (Spain) wins


plenty of tall highrises to be sure, but not even close to being as dense as Hong Kong


Hong Kong Skyline by Andy Yeung, on Flickr


Skyline by dbeddoes, on Flickr


"Hong Kong Panorama" at The Peak , Hong Kong by Ben Molloy, on Flickr


----------



## Soriehlam

Not sure about what was discussed about Tokyo in this thread, but I think it's really impressive in terms of highrises per sq/km. 

Shinjuku Skyline 02 by Sandro Bisaro, no Flickr


Shinjuku Skyline by Sandro Bisaro, no Flickr


Shinjuku Skyline at Dusk by Hidehiko Sakashita, no Flickr


----------



## Soriehlam

Shinjuku :O

Day 182/366 : Shinjuku Skyscrapers from Tokyo Skytree by Hidehiko Sakashita, no Flickr


----------



## saiho

Hudson11 said:


> While Shanghai has the most highrises, Tokyo is the densest city on earth, no question.


By what measurement? Pretty sure Hong Kong and Macau are denser overall. Even the 市中心 (urban core) of Chongqing, Shanghai, Shenzhen and Guangzhou is denser than the approximately equivalent the 23 wards in Tokyo. Manila City proper whihc is also approximately equivalent to the 23 wards is much denser.


----------



## Manitopiaaa

Joakim3 said:


> Mexico City, Sao Paulo & Jakarta are the only cities I listed that lack supertalls as their tallest are in the 300-250m range. Even with their lack of _relative_ height the amount of skyscrapers/high-rises they have dwarf 99% of other cities an thus would qualify them in terms of density


Nope. Here's the cities you listed: Singapore, Toronto, Dubai, Mexico City, Sao Paulo, Tokyo, Guangzhou, Shenzhen, Shanghai, Jakarta, Chicago

Of these, Singapore, Toronto, Mexico City, Sao Paulo, Tokyo and Jakarta all lack supertalls.


----------



## the spliff fairy

The worlds' most built up city named:

https://supermouse.blog/2016/07/10/worlds-most-built-up-city/


----------



## isaidso

That's an interesting read.


----------



## A Chicagoan

gyn-sp said:


> *Fortaleza, Brazil*


That's what I call an "urban jungle".


----------



## streetscapeer

*New York*


















@m_bautista330









@nse_urban









@lightsensitivity









@all2epic


----------



## isaidso

streetscapeer said:


> *New York*


What's with the lighting feature depicting the Dutch flag? Or is it supposed to be Luxembourg. :weird:


----------



## streetscapeer

I'm not really sure, that's the Bloomberg tower and it's been like that for a few years now.


*New York*


















http://hubbk.com/views/


----------



## A Chicagoan

streetscapeer said:


> @all2epic


What's that building in the center?


----------



## spidey7312

A Chicagoan said:


> What's that building in the center?


http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?buildingID=7169


----------



## isaidso

streetscapeer said:


> I'm not really sure, that's the Bloomberg tower and it's been like that for a few years now.


I see. Perhaps it's red, white, and blue for the USA.


----------



## streetscapeer

*New York*









@killianmoore









@nyc_explorers


----------



## streetscapeer

*New York*









@vikvik7









@lower.east.side_









@brandontoaka


----------



## Hudson11

isaidso said:


> I see. Perhaps it's red, white, and blue for the USA.


probably. Its actually one of the brightest features on the skyline (as is apparent in post 488). Funnily enough, its address is One Beacon Court.


----------



## EMArg

Skylines of *Sao Paulo* from the take-off from the Congonhas Airport:


----------



## Hudson11

*NYC*


Midtown Manhattan - New York, USA by Dutchflavour, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

*NYC*

New York Fed by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## the spliff fairy

*Shenzhen.China*

By 浪迹一生.


----------



## elculo

The main difference between north american cities like New York and chinese ones like Shenzen is that New York follows a pattern, you are able to idetify where the streets are and so on. Shenzen on the other hand has an impressive density, but it looks like blades of grass growing in a lawn, completely unsystematic...


----------



## streetscapeer

*Hong Kong*









@ig_shotz_cities


----------



## germantower

I feel like NYC has a very dense fabric and such but i also do feel like there is a lot of vertical density that should be added.


----------



## isaidso

Not the densest but downtown Toronto is beginning to fill in. Perhaps another 300 buildings/10 years and it will be skyscrapers one after the other covering the entire footprint.

*TORONTO*









Courtesy of the Daily Mail


















Courtesy of skycandy


----------



## elliot

germantower said:


> I feel like NYC has a very dense fabric and such but i also do feel like there is a lot of vertical density that should be added.


After seeing Hudson's pic, I can only assume ur making a joke. If so, good one.


----------



## Hudson11

^^ well, 45 Broad Street, at 340m, is going to rise in the middle of that.


----------



## Hudson11

most of Midtown Manhattan


_RJS6413 by Richard Silver, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

I don't think any place compares to midtown Manhattan. The buildings are tall, packed like sardines one after another, and it's like that over a fairly large area. Some places have 1 or 2 of those features but not all 3.

Btw, I tried to find out the area of Manhattan south of Central Park and the area of Midtown alone but had no luck. Do you know? I'm trying to get an idea of how downtown Toronto compares to Midtown, in particular. I imagine downtown Toronto at 14 km2 is smaller but by how much? :hmm:


----------



## Hudson11

Manhattan as a whole is 59km2 so I imagine it would actually be smaller, but depending on what you include in midtown (Hells Kitchen and Hudson Yards are considered "midtown west" and nobody knows exactly what "midtown south" is) that is a big chunk.
I would consider 59th [Central Park South] to 30th Street [Hudson Yards] as midtown, which is pretty much everything in that photo.


----------



## Joakim3

It's to vague of a question without some specifics 

But it's always going to be a toss up of HK or NYC depending on criteria. There on different scales to any other city when it comes to tall buildings

Places like Shenzhen, Shanghai, Tokyo, Chicago, Dubai shouldn't even be mentioned


----------



## Hindustani

*NEW YORK CITY*

*Take a picture of Manhattan!......Make a Poster.....The evidence is staring you in the face...Case Closed!.*


----------



## isaidso

Hudson11 said:


> Manhattan as a whole is 59km2 so I imagine it would actually be smaller, but depending on what you include in midtown (Hells Kitchen and Hudson Yards are considered "midtown west" and nobody knows exactly what "midtown south" is) that is a big chunk.
> I would consider 59th [Central Park South] to 30th Street [Hudson Yards] as midtown, which is pretty much everything in that photo.


I suppose I'm looking at 59th Street south to around 34th Street; maybe a little further. From the East River to the Hudson River. Maybe this bit of Manhattan is 10 km2?


----------



## Nouvellecosse

For stuff like that I just tend to use an area measuring app. My favourite is the android app called Maps Measure by j4velin, but there are a variety of apps that allow you do do the same thing. You can simply outline (select) a particular region of the world and it will give the area. You can tap the measured quantity to toggle between area and distance and you can choose any specific region you want to measure.


----------



## scraper2293

Just a small part of Hong Kong Island...

Summer in the City by Derry Ainsworth, on Flickr


----------



## the spliff fairy

Hong Kong is 3x the built density of Manhattan:

https://supermouse.blog/2016/07/18/the-wolds-most-highrise-city/


----------



## Hindustani

the spliff fairy said:


> Hong Kong is 3x the built density of Manhattan:
> 
> https://supermouse.blog/2016/07/18/the-wolds-most-highrise-city/


and those are nothing but a bunch of much shorter ugly apartment buildings.

Nothing in HK compares to Manhattan unless you are counting those mountain tops as HK "natural" skyscrapers.


----------



## Kamlesh rani

Skyscraper


----------



## Joakim3

isaidso said:


> I suppose I'm looking at 59th Street south to around 34th Street; maybe a little further. From the East River to the Hudson River. Maybe this bit of Manhattan is 10 km2?


While Manhattan (Midtown in particular) is *substantially* larger in square mileage and certainly feels bigger, it's not as dense as certain areas of HK due to HK's buildings being pencil thin and the _entire_ skyline be crammed literally within a 1 km of the Victioria Harbor. For every 30 Rockefeller Plaza's Manhattan has there's 5 copy & paste em' 500ft generic pencil apartment buildings in HK

What Manhattan has is architectural diversity, serious urban sprawl and buildings that individually are _substantially_ larger in comparison, so NYC skyline(s) take up a lot more space.

Regardless the cities are in a league of their own... the gap between them and places like Chicago, Dubai, Tokyo, Shenzhen, Shanghai is as wide as the Atlantic


----------



## nameless dude

Joakim3 said:


> While Manhattan (Midtown in particular) is *substantially* larger in square mileage and certainly feels bigger, it's not as dense as certain areas of HK due to HK's buildings being pencil thin and the _entire_ skyline be crammed literally within a 1 km of the Victioria Harbor.
> 
> ...so NYC skyline(s) take up a lot more space.


I drew up a quick measurement on Google Earth and that built up stretch on the northern side of Hong Kong Island came to about 16.6km2. That's not including the areas on the southern side such as around Aberdeen, which would add a few more km2:
https://c2.staticflickr.com/2/1977/43071105700_3dde9b7833_o.jpg

The whole of HK Island has a population of about 1.3 million according to wiki. For reference, Midtown Manhattan from 14th to 59th Street is about 12km2.

But what you didn't mention is Kowloon across the harbour. The populated area there from my very rough measurement came to about 48km2:
https://c2.staticflickr.com/2/1949/44883300271_320f7d24c6_o.jpg

Kowloon itself according to wiki has a population of 2.1 million in 47km2, which would make it more populated, and more dense than Manhattan.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kowloon

Together with HK Island that would make it bigger, and considerably more populated than all of Manhattan Island.

But then with NYC you'd say there's the other boroughs such as Brooklyn, Queens and The Bronx. HK outside of HK Island and Kowloon, has the New Territories which has a population of about 3.7 mill, but development is scattered amongst all the mountains and natural barriers there.


----------



## Joakim3

Here is a 1:1 scale image of HK vs. NYC










This should help help put things into perceptive between HK & NYC regarding density. Certain areas of each city will always be more dense than others depending on what criteria you use. But as a _whole_ HK *substantially* more crammed than NYC.

Again what NYC "lacks" in density it makes up in sheer vastness and scale

The only cities they can be compared to are each other


----------



## nameless dude

Yes NYC as a whole is a much larger city. Hong Kong is pretty small actually - despite its density it's not really a megacity at all.

But you were talking about Manhattan and its square mileage. What I did in my post above would seem to suggest that HK Island + Kowloon just surpasses Manhattan in terms of that, and it's much more intense as well.



Joakim3 said:


> The only cities they can be compared to are each other


I'd say there are several others. If you want scale on a _metropolitan_ level though, nothing in this world really compares to Tokyo.
http://mapmerizer.mikavaa.com/#13;3...93;tokyo;new york;satellite;false;false;false


----------



## Joakim3

nameless dude said:


> Yes NYC as a whole is a much larger city. Hong Kong is pretty small actually - despite its density it's not really a megacity at all.
> 
> But you were talking about Manhattan and its square mileage. What I did in my post above would seem to suggest that HK Island + Kowloon just surpasses Manhattan in terms of that, and it's much more intense as well.


I would agree that HK needs Kowloon's density to surpass Lower Manhattan & Midtown



nameless dude said:


> I'd say there are several others. If you want scale on a _metropolitan_ level though, nothing in this world really compares to Tokyo.
> http://mapmerizer.mikavaa.com/#13;3...93;tokyo;new york;satellite;false;false;false


I live 45 minutes south of Tokyo and can confirm this. Yokohama is 15 miles south, has 3 million people and it _still_ feels like a suburb of Tokyo. I can 100% agree with you when it comes to a metro level that nothing even remotely touches Tokyo

I took this photo from Skytree's upper observatory near the beginning of the year










Tokyo has the has the vastness of LA with the urbanization of NYC/HK/Shanghai/Sao Paulo... it's surreal


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

*Lanzhou*









http://pic.gaoloumi.com/attachments/forum/201804/16/000832d69zvs92xui1112r.jpg


----------



## DZH22

Boston from flickr

South Boston Rooftop by Chris Huff, on Flickr


----------



## Tokyo/Manila

*Manila*



wakeuptoreality said:


> credits to Nicco Valenzuela


----------



## AugustoPrz

*BUENOS AIRES*









Fuente: https://www.twitter.com/luveig/statu...962946/photo/1


----------



## elliot

AugustoPrz said:


> *BUENOS AIRES*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente: https://www.twitter.com/luveig/statu...962946/photo/1


Bear in mind that sea of white are all 2 storeys.

Kidding... Buenos Aires has always been a dream trip for me... the Paris of S. America... but my connecting flight had a layover in California, met a woman, and 6 months later was broke and never made it to Buenos Aires. 

Will get there even if I have to bring a scooter.


----------



## saiho

Hong Kong by Ivansidorenko


----------



## mw123

Melbourne


Melbourne by Craig, on Flickr


----------



## PDave

the spliff fairy said:


> Mt Gwanaksan panorama, Seoul, 23.5 million
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/korea/comments/14jp35/i_took_a_giant_panorama_pic_of_seoul_from/


Incredible. it actually looks like a wall in some places.


----------



## PDave

Toronto's definitely not the top, but is by the far the densest in Canada.










Image courtesy of Forbes










Image courtesy of Strata.ca


----------



## mw123

A nice patch of density in Melbourne - four towers (211m+230m+240m+269m) now under construction in one development.












deebs said:


> Certainly going to dominate this view...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deebs


----------



## Hudson11

Manhattan Financial District


NYC skyline from One New York Plaza by Bex Walton, on Flickr

inside the jungle, next to Trinity Church. photo by me.


----------



## Harryx5

Bogota.


----------



## elliot

I'm lazy and don't read the stats - rely on visits and pics. Before this becomes a flame war that closes the thread... I'll just say that HK is truly great but hundreds of tall, somewhat dehumanizing blocks of "apartments" may have skewed the numbers ... in a bad way.

But stats are stats I guess.


----------



## DZH22

Boston by me.

IMG_9082 by David Z, on Flickr


----------



## Joakim3

fmoiisl said:


> Hong Kong is mostly open countryside, forest and mountains. Urban areas only account for 273 sq km.
> 
> In other words, Hong Kong:
> 
> 1.07 skyscrapers per sq km and 8.6 buildings above 100m per sq km.
> 
> While New York has
> 
> 0.3 skyscrapers per sq km and 1.01 buildings above 100m per sq km.
> 
> Hong Kong is 3x denser in skyscrapers and 8.5x denser in highrises.


That doesn't take into account the _physical distribution_ of said skyscrapers/high rises as the cities are laid out differently. 

NYC's skyscrapers a more centralized despite HK having more of them due to a) geography and b) building type. There are "only" 17 buildings in NYC that are +150m _outside_ of Manhattan. Queens has 8, Brooklyn has 9. That leaves the remaining ~265 completed +150m buildings in either Midtown or Lower Manhattan. 

Hong Kongs skyscrapers are spread out all over Central/Chong Wan, Causeway Bay, Admiralty, Wan Chai & Kowloon. 

All the being said, NYC is going to _officially_ exceed HK's skyscraper count well within the next decade, is still the singularly most built up piece of land on the planet in terms of built form and is valued as such. Just the _land_ is valued at something like $1.4-1.7 Trillion


----------



## KillerZavatar

Joakim3 said:


> That leaves the remaining ~265 completed +150m buildings in either Midtown or Lower Manhattan.
> 
> Hong Kongs skyscrapers are spread out all over Central/Chong Wan, Causeway Bay, Admiralty, Wan Chai & Kowloon.


To be fair Hong Kong is pretty tiny though. So just to make it clear to readers that might not be familiar with Hong Kong or New York City, looking at the map of HK and of NYC side by side can be misleading, Manhattan Central Park Southern Edge to the Southern Tip of Manhattan is about 8km. The whole stretch of Hong Kong Island from West to East around the harbor is not much longer. It is totally fair though to say that HK has a lot of tall residential buildings far away from the skyline, like Lohas Park and the rest of madness around clearwater bay etc. So your point stands, it's just that these areas in HK that you mentioned are all pretty small and close together. In total I agree that New York has more taller highrises closer together, but Hong Kong has more highrises in Total and the filler buildings between areas are taller in general. Hong Kong doesn't have many non-highrise buildings around a lot of areas. Anywhere you are in Hong Kong you have tall residential towers and in New York City you might be in another borough and not even realize you are in New York City. While the cities have many similarities, they also have many difference and are both amazing to visit and a must visit as a skyscraper fan. Comparisons are difficult when there is no consensus of how tall a building to include, how large an area to include and what shape of an area to include. And just to celebrate the fact how awesome the cities are, here is a render of both cities' central areas from the same camera height (1766m above sea level) and camera angle.


----------



## Joakim3

KillerZavatar said:


> To be fair Hong Kong is pretty tiny though. So just to make it clear to readers that might not be familiar with Hong Kong or New York City, looking at the map of HK and of NYC side by side can be misleading, Manhattan Central Park Southern Edge to the Southern Tip of Manhattan is about 8km. The whole stretch of Hong Kong Island from West to East around the harbor is not much longer. It is totally fair though to say that HK has a lot of tall residential buildings far away from the skyline, like Lohas Park and the rest of madness around clearwater bay etc. So your point stands, it's just that these areas in HK that you mentioned are all pretty small and close together. In total I agree that New York has more taller highrises closer together, but Hong Kong has more highrises in Total and the filler buildings between areas are taller in general. Hong Kong doesn't have many non-highrise buildings around a lot of areas. Anywhere you are in Hong Kong you have tall residential towers and in New York City you might be in another borough and not even realize you are in New York City. While the cities have many similarities, they also have many difference and are both amazing to visit and a must visit as a skyscraper fan. Comparisons are difficult when there is no consensus of how tall a building to include, how large an area to include and what shape of an area to include. And just to celebrate the fact how awesome the cities are, here is a render of both cities' central areas from the same camera height (1766m above sea level) and camera angle.


Visualizations like this always helps putting things into better perspective and very fair points. 

Manhattan is some 22.8 sq/mi (20 sq/mi if you subtract central park and it's islets) so roughly ~2/3 the size of Hong Kong island (granted the vast majority of the island can't be developed due to geography), but on the other hand.. almost the entirety of Manhattan is consistently dense with the only real disparity being building height & size.

What's interesting is that while both cities probably have the same amount of skyscrapers in physical proximity to each other, NYC's are so much more bulky and wall esque that it gives you the _I'm at the bottom of an urban canyon_ feeling as opposed to HK's _lost in a giant concrete bamboo forest_ feeling. HK definitely has the overall high-rise game on lock down but it's building stock is much more monotone relative to NYC's more varied building density/height/size.

I've had the privilege of being able to visit both cities, and they are both mind bending when it comes to the sheer amount of buildings each have despite how different their building styles are.


----------



## KillerZavatar

Joakim3 said:


> NYC's are so much more bulky and wall esque that it gives you the _I'm at the bottom of an urban canyon_ feeling as opposed to HK's _lost on a giant concrete bamboo forest_ feeling.


I couldn't agree more.

What adds to this is the street layout, because of HK's geography streets not only bend around alot, but they also go up and down. HK does really feel like a jungle because of that. The cultural differences with street vendors and food everywhere, the weather and the overall grittyness in places, with dark alleys and clothes and cables hanging around adds to this even more, the buildings feel very alive.

Manhattan is mostly a grid pattern and the highrise areas are often office buildings. Office buildings having more glass walls helps give NYC this canyon kind of feel. It feels cleaner in a way.



Joakim3 said:


> I've had the privilege of being able to visit both cities, and they are both mind bending when it comes to the sheer amount of buildings each have despite how different their building styles are.


Yes, I have been to both cities as well, and it really shows how different cities can feel. Many people cannot understand traveling to different cities, but this shows how different cities can be and the crazy thing is that cities can change so much in a couple of years that visiting a city after a couple of years feels like a whole new experience. I feel sorry for people who only like one city and don't enjoy all the little differences. Cities are great. :cheers:


----------



## the spliff fairy

Interestingly enough urban-area HK and Manhattan island are both 59 sq km.


----------



## Zaz965

Alicante, Spain








https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=565193&page=1119


----------



## KlausDiggy

A little off-topic ...

but no place in Germany is further away from the next house than 6.3 kilometres.
This makes this country one of the most densely populated. 

https://www.scinexx.de/news/geowissen/dichtes-haeusernetz-ueberspannt-deutschland/


----------



## MarceloLima

Sao Paulo Brazil has a very dense but not tall skyline


----------



## jchk

HK:


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

*Salvador*








Uiler Costa


----------



## KillerZavatar

similar zoom levels (skyscrapercenter is not very accurate with zooming in and out, so there might be significant differences still). all completed, and topped out buildings over 250m, here are the "Big Three":

so i started with New York, which has two distinct clusters most are familiar with:














in comparison, SZR is extremely long and Dubai Marina is extremely dense:














Shenzhen is a very spread out city, it is hard to make a choice where to take the screenshot, just because no matter where you put the screen there is a cluster of more skyscrapers just outside to the left or right. Here are two screens, one of Nanshan with Qianhai and Houhai and one with Futian just missing the Caiwuwei cluster on the right side:


----------



## KillerZavatar

[...]
And some other skylines that often make Top 10 lists, it should be pretty obvious which cities they are, but just in case, they are from left to right: Chicago, Chongqing, Hong Kong, Kuala Lumpur, Moscow, Shanghai and Guangzhou













































what is the densest skyline always depends on the area and the height of buildings included. In this 250m case, for a tiny area, Dubai Marina probably wins, for a larger area probably Downtown Dubai (especially if you allow for the area to be a long thing rectangle instead of a square).

Going back to Dubai Marina for a moment:









Dubai Marina packs 23x200m / 13x250m / 8x300m / 5x350m / 2x400m in a third of a square KM. So if the question is just what is the densest skyline I'll go with that, Dubai Marina Tall block. And this is pretty much the limit as almost every single building in that area is over 200m, has a small footprint, and is not divided by large streets.


----------



## Harryx5

Sao Pablo skyline is very dense.


----------



## Harryx5

Screeshots taken from the video

Bogota is a very dense city.


----------



## Zaz965

I noticed that Luohu, Futian and Nanshan (Shenzhen) together are bigger than Manhattan, take a look
according the photo posted by KillerZavatar








KillerZavatar is very kind and gentle forumer


----------



## LivinAWestLife

Beirut's not very tall, but looks very dense in these shots:

Beirut Downtown... by Mohamed Haykal, on Flickr

Beirut Planet ❤ by Azimut Tour Operator, on Flickr


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

*Curitiba*








Gabriel Rosa/Arquivo/Gazeta do Povo


----------



## Harryx5

Medellin, Colombia is a very dense city

















Photos published by Cr_Wills


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

*São Paulo*


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

*Porto Alegre*

















Porto Alegre Oficial (@portoalegreoficial) • Instagram photos and videos


263K Followers, 7,357 Following, 4,973 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Porto Alegre Oficial (@portoalegreoficial)




instagram.com


----------



## saiho

Guiyang, China's Huaguoyuan area. 50,000 residents crammed into rows of +150m in a valley. by 申典启


----------



## Harryx5

Bogota , a very dense city.
Photos published by yeisson.


----------



## lovecities888

PDave said:


> Toronto's definitely not the top, but is by the far the densest in Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image courtesy of Forbes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image courtesy of Strata.ca


I think Vancouver has the densest skyline in Canada.


----------



## lovecities888

Bligh said:


> Some skylines that I immediately think of for density are:
> 
> 
> Midtown Manhattan, NYC
> Lower Manhattan, NYC
> Dubai Marina, Dubai
> La Defense, Paris
> Downtown Chicago, Chicago
> Canary Wharf, London
> Moscow Financial District, Moscow
> Vancouver
> Pudong, Shanghai
> And of course; HONG KONG!
> 
> I've probably missed out loads, but there's a quick list.


Yeah, you missed places like Shenzhen, San Francisco, Toronto, Singapore, Panama City.


----------



## lovecities888

lovecities888 said:


> I think Vancouver has the densest skyline in Canada.


----------



## elliot

If you often quote yourself, there's help available.


----------

